# Browsing on phone: too much dead space!



## coffeejo (7 Dec 2014)

Now that we've got the areas for new profile posts and new media, when I visit the new posts page on my phone, the horizontal menu bar containing the links to those areas is pushed down into three lines, which means that between them and the site header and main menu, most of the screen is taken up with dead space - links to other places instead of the content I want to see.

Just thought I'd mention it.

(Nexus 4 / Chrome)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Dec 2014)

Noticed the same on my mobile, seems to format better into side by side tabs on a tablet size screen but hey ho, a quick flick of the finger and you're into the goodies.


----------



## Shaun (8 Dec 2014)

Is this the area you're talking about?







I'll mention it over on the XF support forum to see if it can be changed.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2014)

Shaun said:


> Is this the area you're talking about?
> 
> View attachment 73878
> 
> ...


I see that you are running low on alerts, so have another one!


----------



## Shaun (9 Dec 2014)

Should work okay now - athough you may nead to clear the cache on your phone's browser and reload / re-login to CC:







*Let me know if the change has cured the tab stacking problem?*

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## CopperCyclist (9 Dec 2014)

Yep


----------



## coffeejo (9 Dec 2014)

Shaun said:


> Should work okay now - athough you may nead to clear the cache on your phone's browser and reload / re-login to CC:
> 
> View attachment 73880
> 
> ...


----------

